# Old Vibra guitar



## thenorm (Feb 8, 2019)

My uncle gave me this guitar when i was younger and i tried looking it up recently and i cant find a thing on it. Its almost like it doesn't exist lol i dont know but if someone can give me any information about this guitar it would be greatly appreciated. thanks Norm the pic is to the left.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

Pictures would help. In order to post pictures from your computer, you must become a member ($15.00) per year. If you don't think you will be spending time on the forum once you have found out about the "Vibra", send me a private message and I will help you with posting the pictures.

Any image(s) here that look similar to yours?
Vibra guitar - Google Search
You can link directly to an image.


----------

